# Battlefield Bad Company 2



## Goth (Sep 14, 2010)

I installed this game on my laptop, however, I'm unable to run it getting this error message; 

Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH

Application Name:	BFBC2Game.exe

Application Version:	1.0.1.0

Application Timestamp:	4b70966a

Fault Module Name:	BFBC2Game.exe

Fault Module Version:	1.0.1.0

Fault Module Timestamp:	4b70966a

Exception Code:	80000003

Exception Offset:	01913907

OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3

Locale ID:	2057

Additional Information 1:	fd00

Additional Information 2:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160

Additional Information 3:	fd00

Additional Information 4:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160

The laptop has a Centrino 2 P8400 processor @ 2.26GHZ, Nvidia 9600M GS 1GB Graphic card, 320GB 5400RPM HDD running Win Vista Home Premium.
In the past, I have been able to run COD MW2 effortlessly at the highest possible settings.
I updated graphics drivers to no avail.

Any ideas? I'll appreciate....


----------



## Goth (Sep 14, 2010)

I forgot to mention, RAM-4GB


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Hi and welcome to TSF*

The Intel Centrino isn't good enough to play Bad Company 2. All of your other components are probably up to it but I'm afraid it just wont work.

Minimum requirements:


Minimum System Requirements
OS: Windows XP
Processor: Core 2 DUO @ 2 GHz
Memory: 2 GB
Hard Drive: 15 GB for Digital Version, 10 GB for Disc Version
Video Memory: 256 MB (NVIDIA GeForce 7800GT/ATI X1900)
Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
DirectX: 9.0c
Keyboard and Mouse
DVD Rom Drive


----------

